# W.A. Mozart - Piano concerto No. 1



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus (Aug 8, 2020)

I don't think this is Mozart's music. I think its not until no5 that its entirely his own work.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

The first movement is an arrangement of Hermann Raupach’s op.1 no. 5 violin sonata while the third movement is an arrangement of Leontzi Honauer’s op. 2 no. 3 sonata for harpsichord. The second movement is the joint work of Leopold and Wolfgang. Even the arrangements may not be Mozart’s alone. Leopold’s handwriting is much more prevalent in the manuscript than his son’s, and includes detailed corrections of Wolfgang’s notation, harmony, and instrumental setting, especially in the first and second movements. The Mozarts themselves called the four concertos K. 37 through K.41 pasticcio concertos.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Voted good, like the melody whoever wrote it .


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> The first movement is an arrangement of Hermann Raupach’s op.1 no. 5 violin sonata while the third movement is an arrangement of Leontzi Honauer’s op. 2 no. 3 sonata for harpsichord. The second movement is the joint work of Leopold and Wolfgang. Even the arrangements may not be Mozart’s alone. Leopold’s handwriting is much more prevalent in the manuscript than his son’s, and includes detailed corrections of Wolfgang’s notation, harmony, and instrumental setting, especially in the first and second movements. The Mozarts themselves called the four concertos K. 37 through K.41 pasticcio concertos.


Thanks for the information.

What about Symphony 1, 4-8 and 43? Are these original compositions of Mozart?


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

HansZimmer said:


> What about Symphony 1, 4-8 and 43? Are these original compositions of Mozart?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_by_Wolfgang_Amadeus_Mozart#Childhood_symphonies
"Symphony No. 2 in B♭ major, K. 17 (spurious, attributed to Leopold Mozart) (1765?)
Symphony No. 3 in E♭ major, K. 18 (spurious, written by Carl Friedrich Abel) (1767?)
Symphony No. 11 in D major, K. 84/73q (uncertain) (1770)"
"There are also several "unnumbered" symphonies from this time period. Many of them were given numbers past 41 (but not in chronological order) in an older collection of Mozart's works (_Mozart-Werke_, 1877–1910, referred to as "GA"), but newer collections refer to them only by their entries in the Köchel catalogue. Many of these cannot be definitively established as having been written by Mozart (see here)."


----------

